

 Startup Resolution - smit
http://startupresolution.com

======
carterschonwald
Spending time helping folks / mentoring great people to do awesome things...
Always worth doing. Who cares if its tied to a startup or not! (Also a fun way
to get to know interesting smart folks. )

~~~
simpsn
Very true! Mentoring is great in every area of life and is always worth doing.

------
pan69
"We believe that 2013 is going to be a great year for startups."

Could anyone elaborate on why?

~~~
simpsn
Hey Pan69,

Here is an excerpt from a recent article I read:

"Startup entrepreneurs themselves are feeling good about 2013. In the
Kauffman/LegalZoom Startup Confidence Index survey, a whopping 83 percent of
startup business owners are confident about their potential profits next year.
Young entrepreneurs, ages 18 to 30, are even surer of themselves: 93 percent
say they’re “confident” or “very confident” about 2013 sales projections."

Working for a startup myself, and keeping pretty close tabs on what it going
on out there in the community, and it seems to me that there is a lot of
optimism going into '13. VC money and wages are still going to be tough but
not impossible, but that is part of the startup game.

@Simpson

------
simpsn
Let the world know your startup resolution for '13. Mine is to do some
mentoring.

~~~
piratebroadcast
Mine is to invest

~~~
wanghq
Seems I can get a potential mentor and investor from this thread :) I also
need a designer.

Oh, I am a developer, btw.

